# 7.3 can't see mouse through Avocent SV1000



## Anonymous (Jul 1, 2011)

This morning I replaced a 2-port Rosewill KVM with an 8-port Avocent SwitchView 1000 and found that v7.3 can no longer see the mouse. It's a bog-standard PS/2 mouse (Logitech trackball). Two different installations of Windows XP, one on another machine, the other in a different partition on the FreeBSD box, still see the mouse fine.

I went into sysinstall-> config and fooled around with it a bit, but the mouse never appears on the screen during the "see whether it moves" test except for an initial small fraction of a second.  

Any thoughts?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2011)

Try booting the machine with the KVM switched to it. It seems some KVM switches don't send a signal all the time. When the machine starts it doesn't detect a PS/2, hence it doesn't work. PS/2 is a bit tricky, it's only detected at boot time. When the machine is booted and a PS/2 mouse is plugged in later it's never detected.


----------

